
Chrome OS Tablets Are Official–Meet the Acer Chromebook Tab 10 - wstrange
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/chrome-os-tablets-are-official-meet-the-acer-chromebook-tab-10/
======
pathartl
Those specs are honestly not bad for the price. It reminds me of the mid Nexus
era

